# Pictures of Czech Antique Stationary Engines



## BenPeake (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I was wandering around a small town called Telc in the Czech Republic and by chance I wandered into an art gallery with a number of stationary combustion engines tucked away at the back. The Gallery was called "Gallery Wimmer" and the owner was nice enough to let me take some photos, so thanks must go to him. He has collected and restored them himself, but I was unable to get much information about them as the language barrier was less than surmountable. If you have any information about them I'd love to post it on my website (with due credit, of course).

Rather than put all the pictures and accompanying text here, I'll just direct you to the site. I also have higher resolution pictures and some close-up shots of details of some of the engines, so if any of these engines are of particular interest to you I'd be happy to pass on the photos. Enjoy.

http://peake-engines.com/gallery-wimmer.php

Ben


----------



## Quickj (Jun 30, 2010)

Ben,
Is it OK with you if I cross post this to the SmokStak Forum?
They are all about old stationary engines and would enjoy seeing the pictures.
They can also probably answer any questions that anyone would have about the engines you are showing.

SmokStak is my second favorite forum (Guess what is #1). There is a model engineering section there also.
Several members here are also members there. Check it out if you would like.

http://www.smokstak.com/


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 30, 2010)

What a splendid assortment of engines. I enjoy the different feature layouts such as the valves and the cooling arrangements etc. Very nice collection, thanks for sharing your photos with us.

BC1
Jim


----------



## BenPeake (Jun 30, 2010)

Quickj  said:
			
		

> Ben,
> Is it OK with you if I cross post this to the SmokStak Forum?
> They are all about old stationary engines and would enjoy seeing the pictures.
> They can also probably answer any questions that anyone would have about the engines you are showing.
> ...



Hi Quickj

That'd be great! Go for it.



			
				bearcar1  said:
			
		

> What a splendid assortment of engines. I enjoy the different feature layouts such as the valves and the cooling arrangements etc. Very nice collection, thanks for sharing your photos with us.
> 
> BC1
> Jim



You're welcome Jim. Glad you enjoyed them,

Ben


----------

